# Solar panel schemes ?



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello fellow memebers
We were wondering if the Government/energy suppliers do any incentive schemes in Portugal for the solar panel system? We knew that they used to do a scheme similar to the one in the UK but having being unable to find anything online i am wondering if it has stopped due to the cut backs etc. We are thinking about installing at the least a hot water solar system&maybe a system to generate electricity as well.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The schemes promoted via the bank were hugely expensive and tied in to bank recognised installer network (bankers friends?) that ensured the whole thing was just way more expensive than it should have been. 

There are much better options for buying your own equipment for a fraction of the cost. Both for Solar Hot Water and Photo Voltaic. Choice of which one (or both) depends entirely on your needs but the calculation to always do is 'payback time'. As long as you get the money you invested in the system back within a few years then it's a no brainer. But beware of getting too complicated, buying too expensively and getting wrong advice.

Examples - If you are planning to install solar water heating to replace a gas water heater that uses the energy from two or three gas bottles a year then that is clearly not worthwhile in economic terms (but from an eco friendly point of view has some merit if you can afford it).

If you are installing a few PV panels to run your pool pump through the summer then that will relatively quickly repay the investment.

Privately installed Photo Voltaic projects are looking viable now that panel costs are down to about 60 cents per watt but there seems to be an interest from the electricity companies (government) in taxing self generation so I can't see where this will end up in a few years time.


----------



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

MrBife said:


> The schemes promoted via the bank were hugely expensive and tied in to bank recognised installer network (bankers friends?) that ensured the whole thing was just way more expensive than it should have been.
> 
> There are much better options for buying your own equipment for a fraction of the cost. Both for Solar Hot Water and Photo Voltaic. Choice of which one (or both) depends entirely on your needs but the calculation to always do is 'payback time'. As long as you get the money you invested in the system back within a few years then it's a no brainer. But beware of getting too complicated, buying too expensively and getting wrong advice.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When we first looked at a government loan it looked enticing! However beware if you are over 60 there is a horrendous insuraNCE policy attached to it! Ours would have more than doubled the cost of the panels!!!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

talking of solar panels.....does anyone know if you have to put some sort of shade or blind on them if you don't use the hot water they generate? I've noticed our panel 'dashboard' racks up to some wincingly high temperatures very quickly, even on some grey sky days...


----------



## ruipedro.sousa (Mar 15, 2013)

the 'water' temperature on my solar panels goes well over 100 C during peak summer days, I've asked the installers about this and they explained the system was prepared for that and there was nothing to worry about.

The additives on the 'water' circulating on the pipes prevent it from freezing or boiling. And even if pressure builds up on the system there should be a security valve that would let some liquid out to keep the system safe.


----------

